# can't get my head around the nremt



## rwik123 (Dec 11, 2011)

The Nremt website is not helping on bit. The processes for application is not really clearly layed out, at least for the process that i'll be taking. To start off with I'm certified in MA which is not an nremt state. I am now located in Vermont (starting currently to require NREMT). I've created and sent an initial entry app on the nremt website which asks you your emt course and location to verify completion. It then says that once approval is granted, you can schedule a CBT exam. When does the practical come into play? Or does my state practical that I completed count towards the NREMT. I'm just super confused and wish it was simpler. Or do I have to do something else to schedule the practical portion of the test? Can anyone lay out the correct steps for me to take.

Thanks a bunch


----------



## FourLoko (Dec 11, 2011)

The people that gave the practical need to have access to the NREMT site to input that you've taken and passed it.


----------



## rwik123 (Dec 11, 2011)

FourLoko said:


> The people that gave the practical need to have access to the NREMT site to input that you've taken and passed it.



So this allows me to bypass the nremt practical examination?


----------



## medicdan (Dec 12, 2011)

There are two critical questions, and steps that must be completed before you get your ATT. The EMT program where you completed your class (or instructor) must log on to the website to confirm your course completion and determine whether the practical included in your course meets the NR requirements. Once that has been completed, MA OEMS has to log on and confirm that to their knowledge you successfully completed the course, passed the state practical and hold a current certification. 

If you have completed your state exam within 2 years of NR application, you DO NOT need to complete another practical-- if it has been more than 2 years, you may need to do another practical for NR. 

Note that neither the EMT program nor OEMS get an email letting them know applications are waiting to be reviewed/approved, so you are prudent to email them and let them know what you're trying to do, and remind them to check on your status. Once they approve you, it immediately moves to the next step in the process, and you generally get your authorization to test within 48 hours.

Good Luck!


----------



## bstone (Dec 12, 2011)

Won't you please join this petition?

https://www.facebook.com/pages/MA-OEMS-please-accept-the-NREMT/244821498862415?ref=ts


----------



## rwik123 (Dec 12, 2011)

bstone said:


> Won't you please join this petition?
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/pages/MA-OEMS-please-accept-the-NREMT/244821498862415?ref=ts



Already a member!

Turns out my MA practical transfers..just got the paperwork, going to take the nremt computer based test later this week.


----------



## ARose (Dec 19, 2011)

"If you have completed your state exam within 2 years of NR application, you DO NOT need to complete another practical-- if it has been more than 2 years, you may need to do another practical for NR."

Are you sure it's 2 years? I sat for both my exams in Summer of 2010, passed my written on Saturday and I was just told I need to take a practical...


----------



## medicdan (Dec 19, 2011)

The 2 year policy has worked for myself at at least a dozen friends-- but if you're wondering about your specific case, I encourage you to call the NREMT or MA OEMS.


----------



## ARose (Dec 19, 2011)

emt.dan said:


> The 2 year policy has worked for myself at at least a dozen friends-- but if you're wondering about your specific case, I encourage you to call the NREMT or MA OEMS.



I will tomorrow, thank you!


----------



## ChrisCon89 (Nov 20, 2016)

rwik123 said:


> To start off with I'm certified in MA which is not an nremt state. I am now located in Vermont .


can i get my emt-b without taking the NR in MA ?


----------



## Alan L Serve (Nov 20, 2016)

Zombie-ancient-thread. Vampire style.


----------

